# The Truth?



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 6, 2008)

The Truth?
- Bob Hubbard


A humble man, need never say "I am Humble".
 A honest man, need never say "I am Honest".
 A just man, need never say "I am Just".
 A good man, need never say "I am Good".
 A truly great man, need never announce his greatness.
 A good father, is seen in his children, not by his saying "I am a good dad".
 A good fighter, is seen by his record and heart, not his excuses and failings.
 A good teacher, is seen in his students, not in his papers.

 Good, talent, and success, will be apparent to those viewing and need no introduction.

 One lacking however, will always proclaim otherwise, to all near and far, to compensate for his shortcomings. The more you lack, the more you must "inform" and "educate" to compensate.

 The one who must always inform you of his worth, is often worthless.

 The one who must always inform you of who he knows, is no one.

 The one who must always state their greatness, are in fact, not.

 In truth, both the great and not-great, are apparent in their actions or often, not actions.

--
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Bob Hubbard            is an administrator o[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]f            the popular martial arts sites MartialTalk.com            and KenpoTalk.com. He is president of SilverStar WebDesigns inc., a web site design and hosting company specializing in affordable solutions for martial artists as well as a professional photographer. More of Bob's articles can be found at rustaz.net.            Please contact Bob if you would like him to review your martial arts            product.

Copyright [/FONT]©2008          Bob Hubbard - Copies of this article are free to distribute, provided all text is retained intact.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Feb 6, 2008)

That's really good.  I like it.

I have always been fond of that sentiment as expressed in

"The one who knows does not speak, the one who speaks does not know."


----------



## thardey (Feb 6, 2008)

Hmm, now how do I support this post without falling into the trap of the sycophant????
%think%


:ubercool:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 6, 2008)

Steel Tiger said:


> "The one who knows does not speak, the one who speaks does not know."


 
I have always liked that one as well

More on Truth

Truth is Subjective - Kierkegaard

Believe those who are seeking the truth.  Doubt those who find it - Andre Gide

Whoever undertakes to set himself up as a judge of Truth and Knowledge is shipwrecked by the laughter of the gods - Albert Einstein

Falsehood is easy, truth so difficult - George Eliot

Always tell the truth. That way, you don't have to remember what you said - Mark Twain

When in doubt, tell the truth - Mark Twain


----------



## elder999 (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice post, Bob.

_ Truth *is* subjective. _

(Of course, I don't claim to be humble at all....:lol: )


----------



## Steel Tiger (Feb 6, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Believe those who are seeking the truth. Doubt those who find it - Andre Gide


 
I like this one too.  Reminds me of something in another thread...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 6, 2008)

thardey said:


> Hmm, now how do I support this post without falling into the trap of the sycophant????
> %think%
> 
> 
> :ubercool:


 
To late, simply by posting you have joined us


----------



## Catalyst (Feb 7, 2008)

I agree with the OP.

The way I think of it, the truly "tough" guys never have to tell anyone they're tough, people just know. 
It's the insecure ones that are running their mouths, telling everyone how tough they are.


----------



## thardey (Feb 7, 2008)

Catalyst said:


> I agree with the OP.
> 
> The way I think of it, the truly "tough" guys never have to tell anyone they're tough, people just know.
> It's the insecure ones that are running their mouths, telling everyone how tough they are.



It always makes me smile when some guy is running his mouth, and an otherwise silent "veteran" gets that stupid cockeyed smile and says "Interesting, show me."

The look of the punk's face is always priceless.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 7, 2008)

You can't handle the truth. 

There, I feel better now, I have wanted to type that since this post began. It is the only line form a Few Good Men I remember.

Wait a minute, I just connected Tom Cruise and thereby Scientology to the truth :eye-popping: :uhohh:


----------



## SageGhost83 (Feb 10, 2008)

Catalyst said:


> I agree with the OP.
> 
> The way I think of it, the truly "tough" guys never have to tell anyone they're tough, people just know.
> It's the insecure ones that are running their mouths, telling everyone how tough they are.


 
I agree with the both of you. The truly tough guys know that they are tough and have nothing to prove. The wanna-be tough guys always spout off at the mouth to try to make themselves look tough.


----------



## grydth (Feb 11, 2008)

Noble sentiments, but this isn't at all descriptive of the society we currently live in.


----------



## hkfuie (Jan 3, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> Falsehood is easy, truth so difficult - George Eliot


 
Yes.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 3, 2009)

grydth said:


> Noble sentiments, but this isn't at all descriptive of the society we currently live in.


 
Never has there ever been wiser words said


----------

